# Pocket Pack Tissue Cover Free pattern (c)



## justcrochet (May 17, 2012)

Pocket pack tissue cover, also great for carrying in handbags, make to sell at baazars or craft fairs etc.

http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/pocket-pack-tissue-cover-usa.html


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:thumbup: great thanks saves my tissues getting bits of fluff on them out of my bag, as that silly sticky tab always drops off the packet..
i'm seeing a multi use pouch actually


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. It looks like a nice little gift for my knitting group.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Love it and think it would sell at our church's craft sale. Does anyone have a pattern of a knitted one? I don't crochet (yet).


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Love these small little items to make for last minute gifts. I have a box of small items I have made and grab a few when I need them.Thanks for the link.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## justcrochet (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for your comments ladies, glad you like the pattern.


----------



## Pastimes (Jun 18, 2012)

Karen L said:


> Love it and think it would sell at our church's craft sale. Does anyone have a pattern of a knitted one? I don't crochet (yet).


Sock Yarn Tissue Holder
I make pocket size tissue covers out of left overs. Use size three needle. Cast on 36 stitches knit about an inch rib stitch, 7 in. Stockinette or garter and another inch rib. Fold in thirds so rib sts. Overlap sew together on ends. Put over pocket size tissue package. Great stocking stuffers.
Also a great bazaar item!


----------



## Pastimes (Jun 18, 2012)

Pastimes said:


> Sock Yarn Tissue Holder
> I make pocket size tissue covers out of left overs. Use size three needle. Cast on 36 stitches knit about an inch rib stitch, 7 in. Stockinette or garter and another inch rib. Fold in thirds so rib sts. Overlap sew together on ends. Put over pocket size tissue package. Great stocking stuffers.
> Also a great bazaar item!


should be "fold in thirds so rib stiches overlap then sew together on ends." The "autocorrect" took the . in sts. to be the end of a sentence and so capitalized the "o" in overlap. I actually corrected it while I was typing but then it changed again without me noticing before I hit send. Isn't technology wonderful??


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pastimes said:


> should be "fold in thirds so rib stiches overlap then sew together on ends." The "autocorrect" took the . in sts. to be the end of a sentence and so capitalized the "o" in overlap. I actually corrected it while I was typing but then it changed again without me noticing before I hit send. Isn't technology wonderful??


Nice patern. Easy and quick. Like to do these while I have a major wip going.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you! This will make some nice little gifts.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank u for sharing


----------



## justcrochet (May 17, 2012)

You are all very welcome!


----------

